# Seitenzahl bei Word



## yani (8. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe irgendwie ein PRoblem mit der Seitenzahl.
Normalerweise geht es ja, aber dieses Mal nicht.
also, ich möchte, dass im Deckblatt keine Seitenzahl vorhanden ist. Im Inhaltsverzeichnis, ABbildungsverzeichnis, ABkürzungserzeichnis sollen römische Zahlen sein also I, II, III. Danach soll erst die Zahlen 1,2,.....sein, also wenn mit dem richtigen Inhalt beginnt und bei 22 Seiten aufhören. DAnach kommt ja der Anhang.


Im Moment macht mein PC es so, dass auf der 2. Seite  und folgende die Seitenzahl 1 immer in der Kopfzeile steht und nicht fortlaufend nummeriert.
Was mache ich bloß.

Bitte helft mir.
Danke


----------



## Obba (8. August 2005)

Hallo yani,
also normalerweise kannst Du das ganz einfach unter "Seitenzahl formatieren" angeben.
Am Anfang, wo dann die normale Seitenzählerei beginnt, klickst Du dann also auf die entsprechende Einstellung. Also bei mir hat das einwandfrei geklappt.


----------



## yani (9. August 2005)

Hi,

also bei mir klappt das irgendwie trotzdem nicht.
Wärst Du so nett und kannst mir evtl eine Vorlage in Word zuschicken, in der auf der  

- ersten Seite das Deckblatt ohne Seitenzahl
-zweiten Seite unf folgende Seiten römische Zahlen I, II, III (je nachdem man, wieviel man  braucht)
-auf den nächsten Seiten arabische Zahlen 1, 2, 3,.....
-dann wieder auf den nächsten Seiten römische Zahlen, welches fortlaufend von den obigen Seiten mit  römischen Zahlen fortgesetzt wird. (also, wenn ám ANfang I,II, III, dann für den Anhang hier IV...)

Ich wäre Dir sehr dankbar, wenn Du dies hinbekommst und mir netterweise dies zuschickst. Und kannst mir sagen wie Du es angestellt hast. Ich bin echt am verzweifeln.

yani


----------



## Obba (12. August 2005)

Hallo yani,

also habe gerade nochmal gefummelt. Habe soweit alles ohne Probleme hin bekommen bis auf das Deckblatt    Das kann man vielleicht nochmal extra erstellen und vorne vorhängen.
Du musst nur immer angeben, welches neue Format die Seitenzahl haben soll und beim Formatwechsel nicht angeklickt haben: *Fortsetzen vom vorherigen Abschnitt*
auf der nächsten Seite soll das jedoch wieder passieren, also klickst Du das dann an...

Habe Dir ein paar Seiten vorbereitet. Schick mir mal Deine Mailadresse per PN, dann sende ich Dir das mal zu.


----------

